# Oh dear! LaFoto "shoots" a deer!



## LaFoto (May 16, 2008)

This is the most I have ever been able to do with regards to deer-in-the-wild photography, never before has a doe been this curious and therefore "willing to pose". But from where I was, my lens could not take me any closer, and I didn't dare to get any closer to her, either, or she'd have been gone.

(This is for Senor Hound in the first place ) .


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

You should come to Japan. In Nara they come down out of the mountains every spring, flood the city, and will eat right from your hand. Come fall they return to the mountains and become all scary and wild again tho.

I look pretty goofy doing it but I like to run through the parks with them in a heard of 50 to 100. It's a great feeling.  I can't clear the 12 foot fences like they can tho. 

And yeah, I'm being serious.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, bifurcator, you have dug up this long forgotten post of mine. I had also forgotten that it went with 0 replies all the while, since I had TOTALLY forgotten about it! Cool, now you gave me a reply! Makes me happy! 

"Come to Japan" ... thank you sooo much for the invitation! I'd love to. But it isn't very likely ... a bit far from here. My sister was over 2-or-so years ago. Brought home thousands of photos (I no longer expect any less from her). No deer, though.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

See, told ya I was being serious:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/132713/spoiled_deer_from_nara_japan/


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Wow, bifurcator, you have dug up this long forgotten post of mine. I had also forgotten that it went with 0 replies all the while, since I had TOTALLY forgotten about it! Cool, now you gave me a reply! Makes me happy!
> 
> "Come to Japan" ... thank you sooo much for the invitation! I'd love to. But it isn't very likely ... a bit far from here. My sister was over 2-or-so years ago. Brought home thousands of photos (I no longer expect any less from her). No deer, though.



Well, if you good folks ever want to come over as part of a meet-up tour I can definitely arrange it!  The works lodging, tour plans with plenty of options, costs, food, hand-holding, language translation, etc.  It'd be great fun to have you all!  I think Japan is probably one of the most photogenic countries on the planet and the costs to come here and stay for a week or two aren't that bad really - depends allot on which month tho.

Here's some public shots of Nara and the deer: http://images.google.com/images?q=d...hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&sa=N&imgsz=huge

This one is nice.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2008)

To "shoot" the deer of Nara would have them want to EAT your camera :shock: ... those DO come close! The dear here only live in the woods, they are very shy, totally unused to being fed by any humans, so it is not easy to get close to them. That's why I was so surprised and happy to find her stop and stare out of curiosity at who I might be and what I might be doing.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's the way they are here too. Except for Nara during the warm months. That's why it's such a cool thing. All these wild deer taking over the city for about 4 months out of the year.  

I did allot of camping and back-packing in the USA with my sister and she could get wild deer to accept food from her too. Weirdest thing I ever saw. If I tried it they ran away tho.   But I had a 1-ton brown bear want to make friends once.


----------



## Crosby (Jun 22, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> See, told ya I was being serious:
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/132713/spoiled_deer_from_nara_japan/


 
I want to see the one where you are running with the deer. :greenpbl:


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2008)

NIce one Corinna.  They can be so nervous, getting a shot can be a challenge.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 22, 2008)

I never did thank you for taking the time out to post this.  I have yet to find another deer at a photographic moment, but it will happen some time.

I like your photo better than mine...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 23, 2008)

Crosby said:


> I want to see the one where you are running with the deer. :greenpbl:



It would make a MUCH funnier video!


----------

